# Whiskey Cake



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Whiskey Cake

Â½ cup chopped nuts (pecans)
1 pkg. butter recipe Golden Cake Mix (Duncan Hines)
1 (3 Â¾ oz.) package vanilla instant pudding mix
1 cup Whiskey
Â½ cup all vegetable oil
4 eggs

Grease and flour bunt pan (or divide in 1/3 for small loaf pans)
Sprinkle nuts into bottom of pan. 
Place cake and pudding mixes into large bowl and mix with spoon.
Add Whiskey, oil and eggs. Beat until light â€“ at least 2 minutes.
Pour batter into pan and bake at 325Â° for 50 to 55 minutes (40 minutes for loaf pans).

Remove cake from oven and poke holes in cake with cake tester
Immediately spoon on the hot Whiskey glaze
Cool in pan for Â½ hour and remove from pan

Hot Whiskey Glaze

1 cup sugar
1 stick butter
Â½ cup Whiskey

Melt butter, add sugar & Whiskey 
Boil for 2-3 minutes. (not too long)


----------



## chacho1234 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe! We(my wife) made this for father's day per my request, and now the family has been requesting it for birthdays. Had it again last night per mother in laws birthday request. Delicious!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like Lioness 270's (Chief Charlie's Bride) infamous Rum Cake that she was passing out around 2cool years ago....

Damm !!!...that was GOOOOD... would have you falling on yore knees begging for more. Musta had a quart of rum in each cake...

It had "Mrs Backlasher" (Betty) knee-walking a couple of times way back when, if I remember correct... 

Had her offering a 'one night stand' for just another slice of it....:rotfl:


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sounds Great! Gonna have to try this!


----------

